
Ask HN: What is your favourite tech talk? - ratpik
Could be related to software engineering or any other field that is enabled via technology.<p>Do include a link to the talk if it is available online.
======
nordsieck
We Really Don't Know How to Compute: Gerry Sussman -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3tVctB_VSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3tVctB_VSU)

Zebras All the Way Down: Bryan Cantrill -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE2KDzZaxvE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE2KDzZaxvE)

Jonathan Blow on Deep Work: Jonathan Blow -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ej_3NKA3pk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ej_3NKA3pk)

Simple Made Easy: Rich Hickey - [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-
Made-Easy](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

Effective Programs - 10 Years of Clojure: Rich Hickey -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V1FtfBDsLU&t=845s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V1FtfBDsLU&t=845s)

The Last Thing D Needs: Scott Meyers -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAWA1DuvCnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAWA1DuvCnQ)

~~~
peterwwillis
Rich Hickey's Greatest Hits: [https://changelog.com/posts/rich-hickeys-
greatest-hits](https://changelog.com/posts/rich-hickeys-greatest-hits)

~~~
stretchwithme
Rich Hickey is great. I remember his Simplicity Matters keynote at Rails Conf
2012. So clear and insightful.

    
    
      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0
    

Being able to explain a complex topic to diverse audiences is not easy to do.
Rich does it very well.

~~~
afro88
Link:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0](https://youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0)

~~~
stretchwithme
Thanks. Forgot about that.

------
btown
Turning The Database Inside Out: Martin Kleppmann -
[https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-
ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-out-with-
apache-samza/) in both video and blog form. Describes how to think about any
software stack as layers of derived caches on top of immutable event logs,
effectively proposing a solution to the first of
[https://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html](https://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html)
. It's certainly changed the way I approach software architecture.

Honorable mention:
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

------
rdoherty
The Birth & Death of JavaScript [https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-
birth-and-death...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-
death-of-javascript)

A talk from the 'future' about how everything became 'YavaScript'.

~~~
littlestymaar
This talk is awesome. It's funny but I learned a lot. And the prediction of
the talk is happening! [1]

[1]: [https://github.com/nebulet/nebulet](https://github.com/nebulet/nebulet)

~~~
dnautics
let's hope the exclusion zone doesn't happen, k?

~~~
littlestymaar
You need to talk about this to Kim and Donald then.

------
Rumperuu
Prof. Harold Thrimbleby, “Designing IT to Make Healthcare Safer” (2014):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XJbwN6EZ4I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XJbwN6EZ4I)

It might not sound like much from the title, but it's really worth a watch.
Thrimbleby talks about UX (captivatingly, even though I'm not usually
particularly interested in it) and the many, many bad examples within
healthcare tech that leads, directly, to people dying—such as his mother. He
also has some really interesting points about tires at one point. I'm not sure
if I'm selling it.

These two are also really good: Steve Rambam, “You've Lost Privacy, Now
They're Taking Anonymity” (2014):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZrq2iK87k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZrq2iK87k)
Lepht Anonym, “Cybernetics for the Masses” (2010):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APOAmxFEMkQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APOAmxFEMkQ)

And this one always makes me chuckle: Bryan Lunduke, “Linux is Freaking Weird”
(2016):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPbAXKMCDkY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPbAXKMCDkY)

~~~
enkiv2
Cybernetics for the Masses is great, and Lepht has some really interesting
ideas. It's too bad they seem to have dropped off the grid. Does anybody know
what happened?

~~~
Rumperuu
They blog (intermittently) at Sapiens Anonym.[1] They went dark for a bit due
to what I gather were various medical, educational and relationship issues,
but things have been picking up again lately.[2]

[1][https://sapiensanonym.blogspot.co.uk/](https://sapiensanonym.blogspot.co.uk/)

[2][https://sapiensanonym.blogspot.co.uk/2017/06/upcoming.html](https://sapiensanonym.blogspot.co.uk/2017/06/upcoming.html)

------
pornel
[http://worrydream.com/dbx/](http://worrydream.com/dbx/)
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4))

Bret Victor - The Future of Programming (imagined from perspective of 1970's)

~~~
kevinSuttle
This talk is obscenely underrated. There is not nearly as much tech-focused
performance art in our industry.

~~~
macintux
Underrated by who? (“Whom”?) It always shows up in these lists, and rightly
so.

------
neonate
Growing a Language, by Guy Steele:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0)

~~~
shacharz
Amazing talk, here's another great one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0)

------
cma
These three had a big impact on me:

Geoff Hinton, The Next Generation of Neural Networks (2007):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M)

While the exact approach described there didn't end up being necessary
(restricted Boltzmann machines), all the summaries of the competition results
made me realize machine image and voice recognition was going to accelerate
massively and rival humans in many areas in the very near term.

\----

Cracking the neural code: Speaking the language of the brain with optics
(2009):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SLdSbp6VjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SLdSbp6VjM)

This one made me realize how gene manipulation would be a near term thing and
how big of an impact it would have. They used mostly old techniques but all
the in situ modifications of cells in mammals were something I hadn't been
aware were possible to that degree. One of the guys from his lab, Feng Zhang,
went on to be one of the major forces behind CRISPR.

\----

Breakthrough in Nuclear Fusion? - Prof. Dennis Whyte (2016):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpqA8yG9T4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpqA8yG9T4)

New design for a tokamak fusion reactor, made much cheaper by new super
conductors that use liquid nitrogen instead of helium/etc. and which have more
structural strength by being bound into a metallic ribbon. This one made me
really optimistic (it hasn't been borne out like the others yet, but they
recently raised $50 million).

~~~
robertelder
I wasn't going to bother commenting on this topic, but when I read the title I
instantly thought of

Geoff Hinton, The Next Generation of Neural Networks (2007):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M)

I watched that talk probably 10 times after it first came out and wrote some
visual basic stuff to try and replicate his results.

------
arsalanb
The Mother of All Demos, presented by Douglas Engelbart (1968)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY)

------
geksilla
Rich Hickey - "simple made easy"
[https://youtu.be/rI8tNMsozo0](https://youtu.be/rI8tNMsozo0)

Rob Pike - "concurrency is not parallelism"
[https://youtu.be/cN_DpYBzKso](https://youtu.be/cN_DpYBzKso)

Uncle Bob Martin - "future of programming"
[https://youtu.be/ecIWPzGEbFc](https://youtu.be/ecIWPzGEbFc)

Martin Kleppmann - "transactions: myths, surprises and opportunities"
[https://youtu.be/5ZjhNTM8XU8](https://youtu.be/5ZjhNTM8XU8)

Simon Brown - "software architecture vs code"
[https://youtu.be/GAFZcYlO5S0](https://youtu.be/GAFZcYlO5S0)

~~~
sparq_beam
That transaction talk is really good, thank you. I can now finally name the
effect that I had noticed but had trouble explaining and referring to, write
skews.

It's interesting that he doesn't mention phantom reads as the difference
between repeatable read/snapshot isolation, and serializable, which is what
other sources tend to do.

Snapshot isolation always seemed to me like cheating the intended meaning of
repeatable read, insofar as some databases refer to their snapshot isolation
level as repeatable read.

That is, in the strictest sense, if you read a row twice, you get the same
value with snapshot isolation, but you don't actually know that the value will
be the same when you commit, which as I understand is a case of a write skew.

In fact, if one thinks of the definition of these levels in terms of locking
semantics, one would expect a repeatable read to have the same meaning as
obtaining a read lock on the row you read, which I understand would prevent at
least some types of write skew, since no modification would be possible on
that row, because it would need a write lock. There could still be hazards
related to phantom reads (and possibly other effects), such as making a
decision based on a computed aggregate that can change if new rows are
inserted. Still, this meaning of repeatable reads would already provide a
useful isolation level for various cases, except that it doesn't work with
snapshot isolation.

I have a suspicion that applications out there made incorrect assumptions as
to the actual isolation provided by the DB they use.

------
pmarin
The most inspiring talk a I have ever seen:

Clasp: Common Lisp using LLVM and C++ for Molecular Metaprogramming.

ABSTRACT

This talk describes our unique approach to constructing large, atomically
precise molecules (called "Molecular Lego" or "spiroligomers") that could act
as new therapeutics, new catalysts (molecules that make new chemical reactions
happen faster) and ultimately to construct atomically precise molecular
devices. Then I describe Clasp and CANDO, a new implementation of the powerful
language Common Lisp. Clasp is a Common Lisp compiler that uses LLVM to
generate fast machine code and it interoperates with C++. CANDO is a molecular
design tool that uses Clasp as its programming language. Together I believe
that these are the hardware (molecules) and the software (the CANDO/Clasp
compiler) that will enable the development of sophisticated molecular
nanotechnology.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g)

------
decasteve
Meta-comment regarding the videos posted on this thread:

It’s concerning to me that 90%+ of these videos are hosted by a single entity.
The significance to me (and I assume many others here) is a cultural one.
These videos relflect on our livelihoods and our day-to-day interests and
pursuits.

My advice is to not get complacent about always having access to this content.
Use youtube-dl and keep a local backup of what’s important to you.

~~~
rrcaptain
I'm pretty sure you can also backup stuff to the Internet Archive.

------
dguo
Linus Torvalds' talk on Git:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8)

------
weaksauce
A really fun and quick one is wat

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

~~~
reificator
This one is great, gives a lot of little gotchas for Ruby and Javascript in a
humorous format.

------
antoncohen
"Fork Yeah! The Rise and Development of illumos" by Bryan Cantrill

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc)

He starts with a nice history of SunOS and Solaris, goes into open source,
then midway through (33:00) he goes into a brutally honest rant against
Oracle. Even better is that Oracle was one of the sponsors of the conference.

~~~
blendo
I cut my unix teeth in the early '90s, on SunOS, and Cantrill really keeps the
history relevant.

But truly, his Oracle rant was one for the ages. And this from me where our
system RDBMS is Oracle, sigh.

------
dshacker
I've made a playlist of all the youtube videos on this page.

Find it here:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSkXABXNKIo2eKpTsnWWj...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSkXABXNKIo2eKpTsnWWjcfiDz9vA0RQa)

------
kyleperik
Stop writing classes is one of my favorites. Also many pycon talks are great,
or any talks by Brandon Rhodes.

[https://youtu.be/o9pEzgHorH0](https://youtu.be/o9pEzgHorH0)

------
davidjnelson
Inventing On Principle - Bret Victor

[https://vimeo.com/36579366](https://vimeo.com/36579366)

~~~
jakelazaroff
So glad someone posted this. Basically everything Bret Victor does is gold.
His website [1] has a bunch of great things he's written/done; two of my
favorites are The Ladder of Abstraction [2] and Learnable Programming [3].

[1] [http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

[2]
[http://worrydream.com/#!2/LadderOfAbstraction](http://worrydream.com/#!2/LadderOfAbstraction)

[3]
[http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming](http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming)

------
seltzered_
#Softwarish - I'm biased a bit more towards interface development:

greg wilson - What We Actually Know About Software Development, and Why We
Believe It’s True -
[https://vimeo.com/9270320#t=3450s](https://vimeo.com/9270320#t=3450s)

steve wittens - making webgl dance - the title is deceptive, it's in some ways
a visual crash course in linear algebra -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNO_CYUjMK8&t=84s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNO_CYUjMK8&t=84s)

glenn vanderburg - software engineering doesn't work -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCns726nBhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCns726nBhQ)

chris granger - in search of tomorrow -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZQoAKJPbh8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZQoAKJPbh8)

alan kay - tribute to ted nelson at intertwingled fest -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnrlSqtpOkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnrlSqtpOkw)

bret victor - this is already mentioned but if I had to pick one it'd be 'the
humane representation of thought' \-
[https://vimeo.com/115154289](https://vimeo.com/115154289)

#Hardwarish:

saul griffith - soft, not solid: beyond traditional hardware engineering -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyMowPAJwqo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyMowPAJwqo)

deb chachra - Architectural Biology and Biological Architectures -
[https://vimeo.com/232544872](https://vimeo.com/232544872)

#Getting more meta in technology and history:

James Burke - Connections

------
MichaelAO
Richard Hamming, "You and Your Research" (June 6, 1995):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw)

------
kokx
Randy Pausch - The Last Lecture
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo)

Not necessarily tech. More like great life advice.

------
cinnamonheart
I find Runar Bjarnason's talks to be interesting; one of my favourites is
'Constraints Liberate, Liberties Constrain':

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmsQeSzMdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmsQeSzMdw)

The essence of it is that constraints actually allow for easier composition
and more modularity. It had a real impact on the way I think about the design
of systems.

------
yawaramin
Philip Wadler's 'Propositions as Types':
[https://youtu.be/IOiZatlZtGU](https://youtu.be/IOiZatlZtGU)

Bonus: that was the talk that introduced Lambdaman to the world.

------
nikivi
"Making Impossible States Impossible" by Richard Feldman

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcgmSRJHu_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcgmSRJHu_8)

------
webdevatlurk
Finally made an account to post in this thread.

I'm rather early in my career doing mostly Ruby, Python and JavaScript things.
As you might expect, I consume mainly Ruby, Python and JavaScript related
talks.

The first two talks that really blew my mind are:

\- K Lars Lohn's PyCon Keynote from 2016:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfe5M_zG2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfe5M_zG2s)

\- Jim Weirich's (RIP) "Y Not" talk from RubyConf 2012:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs)

There are many other presenters who I have a good opinion of:

\- Raymond Hettinger: his presentation/teaching style is something I'd like to
model my own after, also he gave the first talk on writing proper
threaded/concurrent python that I was able to understand and make use of.

\- Brandon Rhoades: another speaker with a presentation style that I've found
easy to follow, also he takes a little shot at the dd utility about 18 minutes
into
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Hmys8ojno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Hmys8ojno))

\- Sandi Metz: I started out in Python land and moved to Ruby land, where I
was introduced to Sandi's talks. She doesn't talk about incredibly complex
topics, but she's got insight into some really basic things that's helpful to
new people who can't see the forest through the trees.

\- Robert Martin: I gather that his OO principles are not universally revered,
but I find his talks useful.

\- Gary Bernhardt: his talks are interesting and entertaining in ways that
most are not

The list goes on, but I can't think of them all right now.

------
soapdog
Alan Kay - Is it really "Complex"? Or did we just make it "Complicated"? -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubaX1Smg6pY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubaX1Smg6pY)

~~~
0x445442
Anything by Kay really.

------
paultownsend
Bryan Cantrill's USENIX talk - Fork Yeah! The Rise and Development of illumos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc)

He gives a history of SunOS, Solaris, and OpenSolaris up to the Oracle
acquisition, and then onto post acquisition and the creation of illumos. It's
a brilliant talk and a must-watch for any Unix enthusiast or historian. Bryan
is an incredibly engaging speaker.

------
open-source-ux
If you have an interest in the history of programming methodologies, this talk
is fascinating:

 _Procedural programming: it 's back? It never went away_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otAcmD6XEEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otAcmD6XEEE)

------
eterm
Boundaries is a really good one:
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries)

------
fjarlq
Van Jacobson, "A New Way to look at Networking"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z685OF-
PS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z685OF-PS8)

~~~
contingencies
Watching this now. It's great. Thanks! Not only are there some nice
restatements of powerful high-level insights in to network effects in general
(which I am considering with respect to physical logistics requirements in our
current business), but some great historical tidbits too.

The resounding rejection of packet switching by period communications experts
at [https://youtu.be/8Z685OF-PS8?t=21m0s](https://youtu.be/8Z685OF-
PS8?t=21m0s) is awesome. Oh how the mighty have fallen!

------
carusooneliner
This is an excellent series of short videos on the physics behind quantum
computers. It begins with the molecular structure of carbon materials and
gradually works its way up to quantum computers:
[https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/series/caging-schrodingers-cat-
qua...](https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/series/caging-schrodingers-cat-quantum-
nanotechnology)

------
iam_takada
Talk on innovating in your field by Rodney Mullens:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GVO-
MfIl1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GVO-MfIl1Q)

Grew up playing Tony Hawk. His talk really inspired me follow my creativity.

------
tomashertus
You Suck at Excel with Joel Spolsky -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c)

------
TACIXAT
CSS Grid Changes Everything -
[https://youtu.be/7kVeCqQCxlk](https://youtu.be/7kVeCqQCxlk)

The speaker is good but I think I like it just because it fixes the
relationship between HTML and CSS.

------
Mr_P
Alex Evan's talk on developing the renderer for Dreams:

He's given several versions of this talk (including the Advancements in Real-
time Rendering course at Siggraph), but here's one available online:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9KNtnCZDMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9KNtnCZDMI)

------
Artemix
My favourite talk group is the Chaos Computer Club Conferences, about
security, privacy, and more.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/mediacccde](https://m.youtube.com/user/mediacccde)

~~~
0x445442
There's some really good DEFCON talks as well.

------
mcintyre1994
One of my favourites I watched recently was Dan Abramov introducing React hot
loading, Redux and Redux Dev Tools in the same 30 minute talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsSnOQynTHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsSnOQynTHs)

------
derpydev
The Mess We're In - Joe Armstrong:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4)

~~~
stepvhen
i rewatch this one now and then just to hear Joe Armstrong speak of another
author's complex compiler code and the singular comment " and now for the
tricky bit"

------
hayksaakian
Still my favorite: "Wat A lightning talk by Gary Bernhardt from CodeMash 2012"

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

This is a humorous talk about javascript

------
Mironor
Silver bullet: Hadi Hariri (2015) -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyd6J3yjcs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyd6J3yjcs)

Every time people think a technology will solve all their problems (remember
guys from NOSQL back in the days?), they need to see this talk. The speaker
also did this talk as a keynote a couple of times during other conferences.

------
jnordwick
Same question from October 2016:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12637239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12637239)

Ask HN: What's your favorite tech talk?

848 points by mngutterman on Oct 4, 2016 | hide | past | web | un-favorite |
255 comments

Simply put, what are your favorite talks or trainings? It could by a one-off
lecture about a specific concept or a series of talks about a languag

------
kanishkvashisht
How we scaled DropBox - Kevin Modzelewski:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE4gwstWhmc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE4gwstWhmc)

The initial Node.js presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztspvPYybIY&t=597s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztspvPYybIY&t=597s)

------
RickS
On the lighter side, "wat" is really fun:
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

------
rdtsc
Anything by Bryan Cantrill, David Beazley or Joe Armstrong

Bryan Cantrill - Leadership Without Management: Scaling Organizations by
Scaling Engineers ((but really about Larry Ellison being a lawnmower...)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkVM1B5NuI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkVM1B5NuI)

David Beazley - Discovering Python (Dave is locked in a bunker for months with
1TB+ source code related to a patent law suit)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ4Sn-Y7AP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ4Sn-Y7AP8)

Joe Armstrong - React 2014 : Joe Armstrong - K things I know about building
Resilient Reactive Systems ("What is on the wire?" Talks about protocols and
other interesting things)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQIE22e0cW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQIE22e0cW8)

------
jimmies
"Bufferbloat from the plumber's point of view." I haven't found a better
explanation of the problem. Because of the way it is explained, the idea to
solve it becomes obvious.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5KPryOHwk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5KPryOHwk8)

------
ivank
Writing Quality Code in Erlang -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQyt9Vlkbis](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQyt9Vlkbis)

~~~
macintux
Garrett has had a huge impact on how I write code, even when I can’t use
Erlang. His insights are so useful.

------
hackermailman
This talk was an interesting thought experiment by PhK of FreeBSD on how if he
were tasked by some agency to sabotage open source projects and standards how
he would go about doing it
[https://youtu.be/fwcl17Q0bpk](https://youtu.be/fwcl17Q0bpk)

A talk by Robert Harper at OPLSS in 2017 is really good as well, covering the
basics of programming language background
[https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/summerschool/summer17/to...](https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/summerschool/summer17/topics.php)
"concrete syntax is where computer science meets psychology.... at the moment
it's all a matter of opinion"

------
foxfired
Kenneth Stanley: Why Greatness cannot be planned.[1]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXQPL9GooyI&index=49&t=2s&li...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXQPL9GooyI&index=49&t=2s&list=LLRLgykuL_ASP49INyTbq1JQ)

------
nikisweeting
Jayson E. Street: Steal Everything, Kill Everyone, Cause Total Financial Ruin!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVtHqICeKE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVtHqICeKE)

Van Albert and Banks: Looping Surveillance Cameras through Live Editing
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOqznZUClI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOqznZUClI)

Ken Thompson: Reflections on Trusting Trust
[https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thomp...](https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf)

And of course, Simple Made Easy, Wat, etc.

------
kornakiewicz
Understanding parser combinators: a deep dive - Scott Wlaschin
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDalzi7mhdY&t=1021s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDalzi7mhdY&t=1021s)

------
latexr
Neil Harbison: Life in the age of new body parts and extra senses:
[https://livestream.com/accounts/6779986/events/2928486/video...](https://livestream.com/accounts/6779986/events/2928486/videos/51486919)

Neil is completely colour blind; he sees no colour at all. So he implanted an
antenna on his skull that detects the information he choses (like colour) and
converts it to vibrations on his skull. So not only can he now perceive
colour, he can even perceive more colours than regular humans, since the
antenna can be augmented.

------
Stwerner
Really excited to go through all the other talks listed here I'm not familiar
with!

Three talks that I tend to reference a lot and have had a huge impact on the
way I think about software:

The Soul of Software: Avdi Grimm -
[https://youtu.be/IgbHzFb1hGw](https://youtu.be/IgbHzFb1hGw)

The Humane Representation of Thought: Bret Victor -
[https://youtu.be/agOdP2Bmieg](https://youtu.be/agOdP2Bmieg)

How to Program Independent Games: Jonathan Blow -
[https://youtu.be/JjDsP5n2kSM](https://youtu.be/JjDsP5n2kSM)

------
rdc12
Has been a long time since I watched either of these

Rusty Russell - Advanced C Coding For Fun! - A series of crazy tricks that is
quite enlightening.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEQ3sRakIs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEQ3sRakIs0)

Tridge - Linux powered coffee roaster. Tridge (of Samba and rsync fame) walks
through the process he used to reverse engineer a USB thermometer live during
the talk.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LQr4At5Z5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LQr4At5Z5Q)

------
eyalm
"Console hacking 2010"[0][1] - The story and history of the different hacks
and security bypasses around the Sony PlayStation 3 gaming console. Absolutely
brilliant.

[0]
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4087.en....](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4087.en.html)
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNZsNTPlec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNZsNTPlec)

~~~
anjbe
Another great console talk: Breaking the 3DS, from 2015.

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7240-console_hacking](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7240-console_hacking)

------
deepnotderp
Indistinguishable from Magic: Manufacturing Modern Computer Chips

[https://youtu.be/NGFhc8R_uO4](https://youtu.be/NGFhc8R_uO4)

~~~
godelmachine
This looks good.

------
bobosha
Anything by Doug Hofstadter

* Analogies are the core of thinking [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vORB92BU7zk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vORB92BU7zk)

* Analogy as the Core of Cognition [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8m7lFQ3njk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8m7lFQ3njk)

If you haven't read Godel, Escher & Bach, go read it now. Will change your
thinking.

------
resource0x
(Not software related, but highly educational)

How bacteria "talk" \- Bonnie Bassler
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXWurAmtf78](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXWurAmtf78)

Stefano Mancuso - The roots of plants intelligence TED talks
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Vck2iPvBs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Vck2iPvBs)

------
tmwed
Worse is better!! —
[https://youtu.be/X45YY97FmL4](https://youtu.be/X45YY97FmL4)

Genius.com CEO gives talk about how the worst possible thing you can think of,
is in fact the best thing.

I like this video because I tend to get stuck in my own head, or get carried
away on useless features/ideas that don't really contribute to the overall
progress of the product.

------
hotwire
John Carmack is an absolutely brilliant speaker. Conversational, captivating
and effortlessly natural. I could listen to him talk all day about the most
arcane bits of graphics development which i'll never understand but am
fascinated by regardless.

His QuakeCon talks are particularly good.

QuakeCon 2011 - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-
_ha28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-_ha28)

QuakeCon 2012 - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt-
iVFxgFWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt-iVFxgFWk)

I like his talks because he's always interested by what he's doing and it
tends to make me interested again in code.

Linus Torvalds is another surprisingly good speaker. His talk on git - one of
the dryest possible topics - was very interesting. There's not many other
people I'd sit and listen to talk about SCM.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8)

------
kornakiewicz
I didn't watch the whole serie yet, but the first two are pretty solid and
still fun. The first part doest not cover JS at all, but is rather a brief
history of computing.

Crockford on JavaScript - Volume 1: The Early Years
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg)

------
anjbe
The White Hat’s Dilemma, by Alex Stamos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEeHTQHTSgE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEeHTQHTSgE)

Stamos has been in the news recently for quitting as CSO at Facebook. Before
that he quit as CSO at Yahoo after the government scanning scandal
([https://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-nsa-
exclusive/exclu...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-nsa-
exclusive/exclusive-yahoo-secretly-scanned-customer-emails-for-u-s-
intelligence-sources-idUSKCN1241YT)).

This talk took place before he started at Yahoo. In the latter half he goes
over a number of potential moral quandaries and how ethically to respond to
them. One matches the later Yahoo incident almost exactly.

The overall point is that it’s important to consider these scenarios
beforehand, because it’s easier to do the wrong thing if you have to make
decisions on the fly.

------
WillKirkby
115 batshit stupid things you can put on the internet in as fast as I can go
(Dan Tentler) -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtu7vV_HmY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtu7vV_HmY)

------
alex_lfw
Anything by Bryan Cantrill (Joyent, prev Sun) or Arthur Bergman (Fastly, prev
Wikia).

------
FLUX-YOU
DEF CON 22 - Gene Bransfield - Weaponizing Your Pets: The War Kitteh and the
Denial of Service Dog

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNSvHswljM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNSvHswljM)

------
deadcoder0904
Philip Roberts: What the heck is the event loop anyway? | JSConf EU 2014 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ)

------
zengid
A lot of great talks already mentioned. Thought I'd add a gem from Mike Acton:
Data-Oriented Design and C++

[https://youtu.be/rX0ItVEVjHc](https://youtu.be/rX0ItVEVjHc)

------
RandomCSGeek
How to make Package Managers cry by Kenneth Hoste.
[https://youtu.be/NSemlYagjIU](https://youtu.be/NSemlYagjIU)

It's funny, but still useful.

------
zorkw4rg
PDC 1996 Keynote with Douglas Adams
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UNG3cQoOEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UNG3cQoOEc)

~~~
icc97
Wow, that was amazing. I'm off to go build a living model

------
brnstz
Public Static Void, Rob Pike:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj5ApnhPAE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj5ApnhPAE)

------
0x445442
How my bot net purchased millions in cars and defeated Russian hackers.

[https://youtu.be/sgz5dutPF8M](https://youtu.be/sgz5dutPF8M)

------
replicatorblog
Not a proper tech talk, but hearing Ben Chestnut talk about the early days and
growth of MailChimp stuck with me.

[https://vimeo.com/34081566](https://vimeo.com/34081566)

Bootstrapped to over half a billion dollars in revenue. Worth many multiples
of that. Built it Atlanta, not a startup city. B2B, but with a more creative
ethos than most VC-backed startups in SF. Just an extraordinary story, well
worth the hour it takes to watch.

------
dayaz36
SixthSense Technology (oldie but goodie): Pranav Mistry -
[https://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potent...](https://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology)

Inventing on Principle: Bret Victor -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

------
twoodfin
Cliff Click’s “A Lock-Free Hash Table”, now over ten years old!

[https://youtu.be/HJ-719EGIts](https://youtu.be/HJ-719EGIts)

------
svieira
Also:

I see what you mean:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Aa4PivG0g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Aa4PivG0g)

and

Applying Failure Testing Research @Netflix:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3mHQCkr-4I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3mHQCkr-4I)

both by Peter Alvaro (second also includes Kolton Andrus) are thought-
provoking looks at failure modeling in distributed systems.

------
cbHXBY1D
Past and future of hardware and architecture - David Patterson
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9KRq2Ns0ZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9KRq2Ns0ZE)

Programing Should Be More Than Coding - Leslie Lamport
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QsTfL-
uXd8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QsTfL-uXd8)

------
svieira
Uniting Church and State: OO and FP Together by Noel Welsh

If you are interested in functional programing this little gem has some great
insights into how to translate between data and behavior correctly. Not quite
the level of Rich Hickey or Philip Wadler, but very good.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO5MD62dQbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO5MD62dQbI)

~~~
enkiv2
That title is way too clever!

------
simonjgreen
It may not be so "wow" now, but at the time it happened the Photosynth TED
talk with Notre Dame blew my mind and has stuck with me
[https://youtu.be/M-8k8GEGZPM](https://youtu.be/M-8k8GEGZPM)

Remember at the time of this talk things like Google Maps were still very new,
and nowhere near this level of performance.

------
a_d
Bret Victor - Inventing on principle

[https://vimeo.com/36579366](https://vimeo.com/36579366)

Alan Kay - Power of Simplicity

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdSD07U5uBs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdSD07U5uBs)

Steve Jobs - Marketing (unveiling Think Different)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HsGAc0_Y5c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HsGAc0_Y5c)

Robert Cialdini - On Influence

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC6ItuT1Eso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC6ItuT1Eso)

Peter Thiel - On Zero to One (Notes on Starts Ups or How to Build the Future)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZQnKtjM1TA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZQnKtjM1TA)

Naval Ravikant on Reading, Happiness, Systems for Decision Making, Habits,
Honesty and More (Farnam Street podcast)

[https://www.fs.blog/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-
decision-...](https://www.fs.blog/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-decision-
making/)

Josh Wolfe - On "This is who you are up against" podcast

[http://investorfieldguide.com/wolfe/](http://investorfieldguide.com/wolfe/)

Richard Feynman - Fun to Imagine

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zZbX_9ru9U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zZbX_9ru9U)

Paul Graham - Startup school (2008)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc)

James Burke - Connections (BBC documentary)

<No link>

Jim Al-Khalili tells the story of the Atom (BBC)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm3p_3Vgejk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm3p_3Vgejk)

Elon Musk's 2003 Stanford University Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders Lecture

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afZTrfvB2AQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afZTrfvB2AQ)

Ken Robinson - Do schools kill creativity?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9CE55wbtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9CE55wbtY)

Paul Stamets on mycology, bioremediation and fungi- Joe Rogan Experience

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ)

~~~
whatyoucantsay
Fantastic list!

------
kamyarg
David Beazley: Discovering Python - PyCon 2014
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ4Sn-Y7AP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ4Sn-Y7AP8)

This talk is both inspiring and funny, I got introduced to David Beazley by
this talk and although every time I listen to him my barin melts, I enjoy his
talks the most.

------
thsowers
"Eschew the Extraneous Else" (2 minutes)[0]

One of my favorite talks. Very quick, very to the point. I'm not saying I
agree with this in 100% of cases, but in many cases I think it's the right
call

[0]: [https://youtu.be/JVVMMULwR4s?t=289](https://youtu.be/JVVMMULwR4s?t=289)

------
rk06
The spectrum of abstraction:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVNJKv9esE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVNJKv9esE)

This is an high level talk. it guides on how to choose between competing
solutions to a problem when the commonly accepted answer is "it depends"

~~~
popc0rn
This is my all time favourite talk. So much of development complexities are
covered in those simple ideas Cheng points out

------
jdale27
I was going to mention Growing a Language, but since it's already been posted,
here is Alan Kay's "Doing with Images Makes Symbols":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2LZLYcu_JY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2LZLYcu_JY).

------
gatorek
Worst programming language ever:
[https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/6088-the-worst-
programm...](https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/6088-the-worst-programming-
language-ever) Hell of a fun, and still little bit of an education ;)

------
Walkman
Anything from Armin Ronacher (the_mitsuhiko) or Raymond Hettinger, but I
especially like "Thinking outside the box" [0] because it was such an eye-
opener.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pZVqBFtuLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pZVqBFtuLk)

------
joe-collins
Lending Privilege: Anjuan Simmons [http://anjuansimmons.com/talks/lending-
privilege/](http://anjuansimmons.com/talks/lending-privilege/)

Not strictly about tech itself, but it was one of my favorites talks at
CodeConf a few years back.

~~~
anjuan
Thanks,Joe!

------
mmmuhd
Linus Torvalds | TED2016 The mind behind Linux.
[https://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_lin...](https://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_linux)

I loved it when says 'i am not a people person'

------
delapot
Stephen Wolfram computing a theory of everything -
[https://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_wolfram_computing_a_theory...](https://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_wolfram_computing_a_theory_of_everything)

------
phaser
Jaron Lanier, How we need to remake the internet:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jaron_lanier_how_we_need_to_remake...](https://www.ted.com/talks/jaron_lanier_how_we_need_to_remake_the_internet)

------
bothra90
"Are We There Yet" \- Rich Hickey ([https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Are-
We-There-Yet-Rich-Hi...](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Are-We-There-Yet-
Rich-Hickey#))

------
svieira
Python dictionaries: A Confluence of Great Ideas (also known as Modern
Dictionaries) by Raymond Hettinger

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p33CVV29OG8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p33CVV29OG8)

------
wkandek
If you like Wat, you should like this talk by James Mickens on computer
security:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF24WHumvIc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF24WHumvIc)

------
Vektorweg
Peter Sewell: Why are computers so @#!*, and what can we do about it? -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBIHPLFmcgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBIHPLFmcgA)

------
cutler
Anything by Rich Hickey, especially "The Value of Values"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6BsiVyC1kM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6BsiVyC1kM)
.

------
O_H_E
Indistinguishable From Magic: Manufacturing Modern Computer Chips:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4)

------
contingencies
Why Vertical Farming Won't Save the World:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISAKc9gpGjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISAKc9gpGjw)

------
exlurker
David Crane - The Internal Magic of the 2600:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr-t9plOkHY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr-t9plOkHY)

------
gao8a
ng-wat:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Wp-2XA9ZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Wp-2XA9ZU)

We need more stand up comedians as presenters

~~~
agumonkey
while we're at it:

chicken chicken chicken
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk)

------
tyurok
The art of destroying software: Greg Young -
[https://vimeo.com/108441214](https://vimeo.com/108441214)

------
agumonkey
beside the nostaligia alan kay talks about sketchpad, sutherland and all that;

one of my top talks is dan friedman + will byrd doing evalo in minikanren.

similarly there's an old talk by sean parent about reversible computing while
he was at Adobe R&D (kinda like relational programming of friedman and byrd,
except, in cpp)

I also greatly enjoy anything chuck moore on forth / ga144

And recently the talk about the values of APL

Oh and Gary Bernhardt. Wat and the unix chainsaw. beautiful.

------
komeijist
not necessarily favourite, but very entertaining

Programming is terrible—Lessons learned from a life wasted. EMF2012 (by Thomas
Figg)

[https://hooktube.com/watch?v=csyL9EC0S0c](https://hooktube.com/watch?v=csyL9EC0S0c)

------
SpaceEncroacher
David Beazley on being an expert witness in an intellectual property lawsuit.

------
enkiv2
Ted Nelson's Computers for Cynics probably doesn't contain technical
information that's new to any of you, but Ted has a knack for reframing things
in ways that make the arbitrariness of certain historical decisions clear:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk)

On the subject of hypertext, The Web That Wasn't gives a nice history of the
idea (for anybody who thinks it starts with TBL -- surprisingly many people!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72nfrhXroo8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72nfrhXroo8)

Another reframing-oriented talk is Clay Shirky's "It's not information
overload, it's filter failure", which ultimately leads to Shirky suggesting
the kinds of user-oriented filtering features that Mastodon has implemented:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LabqeJEOQyI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LabqeJEOQyI)

At the intersection of neurology and information science, Peter Watts always
has something interesting to say, and as a former marine biologist focusing on
the nervous system of starfish, this is absolutely in his wheelhouse:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GAicTW7MGo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GAicTW7MGo)

This one ("moving away from defensive programming") justified strong typing in
a pretty clear way:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csj3lzsr0_I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csj3lzsr0_I)

Dan Dennett is just as relevant as Doug Hofstadter when it comes to
metacognition:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsD-3jtXz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsD-3jtXz0)

Forgotten Ideas in Computer Science starts slow, but if you don't have much of
a historical background (like, if you're only vaguely aware of what happened
in CS in the 70s), it's a laundry list of things you should look up and be
aware of before you start your next project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_jE0l7sYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_jE0l7sYQ)

Everybody should understand procedural generation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WumyfLEa6bU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WumyfLEa6bU)

Likewise, since AI is hyped up right now, we should all remind ourselves that
IA is a thing too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=narjui3em1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=narjui3em1k)

More hypertext history:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i67rQdHuO-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i67rQdHuO-8)

Even more hypertext / UX stuff:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDrHkNgGQDs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDrHkNgGQDs)

A great explanation of Fourier transforms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spUNpyF58BY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spUNpyF58BY)

Allison Parrish does mindblowing things with corpus statistics by treating
term vector spaces as generalizations of 2d image formats:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3D0JEA1Jdc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3D0JEA1Jdc)

Finally, these aren't tech talks but instead UI demo reels. If you have any
interest in UI or UX, you should watch them. They are wonderfully cheesy,
mostly doable, and despite being more than 20 years old, nobody has bothered
actually implementing the useful features shown:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKJNxgZyVo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKJNxgZyVo0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb4AzF6wEoc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb4AzF6wEoc)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAJPoc23-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAJPoc23-M)

------
always_good
Functional Core, Imperative Shell by Gary Bernhardt.

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/funct...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/functional-
core-imperative-shell)

I saw it at my first job out of uni and it was so simple that it changed the
way I wrote code at the time.

------
cup-of-tea
Most recently I really liked "The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Dynamic Typing
for Practical Programs":
[https://vimeo.com/74354480](https://vimeo.com/74354480)

The ones that had the most profound effect for me would be Linus's talk about
git and Carsten Dominik on org-mode.

Also, Richard Feynman explaining how computers work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA)
This actually changed the way I think about it after years of programming.

